# Welche Kamera Nikon D5100, Nikon D3200 oder Nikon D3100?



## TobiL (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit eine Spiegelreflexkamera kaufen. Ich habe mich schon durch Diverse Foren gelesen. Nun sind mir drei Kameras besonders ins Auge gestochen (Nikon D3000, Nikon D3200 und die Nikon D5100). Welche bietet das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältniss? 

*Infos:*

Diese Kamera wird meine erste Spiegelreflexkamera, daher habe ich auch nicht so grosse Ansprüche an die Kamera (momentan mache ich alle Fotos mit meinem iPhone ).

*Hier kurz eine Preisübersicht*
(alles in CHF, da ich in der Schweiz wohne) 

Nikon D3100 Kit mit (18-55 und 55-300) plus Tasche und Speicherkarte *599.-*

Nikon D3100 Kit mit (18-55) plus Tasche und Speicherkarte *399.-*

Nikon D3200 Kit mit (18-105) *699.-*

Nikon D5100 Kit mit (18-55) *499.-*


Bei welchem Angebot bekomme ich am meisten für mein Geld?
Vielen Dank im vorraus für euer Hilfe.


(ich weiss, ich habe vor kurzer Zeit schon mal ein Thema erstellt, allerdings hat sich in der Zwischenzeit meine Bedürfnisse geändert darum ein neues Thema)


----------



## Uziflator (23. Oktober 2012)

Von deinen Vorschlägen ist die D5100 am besten ausgestattet, aber am besten ist es zu einem Händler zugehen und zu testen, auch Canon, Pentax und co in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Was willst Du denn mit der Kamera machen? Muss es unbedingt eine Spiegelreflex sein?

Da gäbe es im Einsteigerbereich auch noch die Canon 650D oder die wasserdichte Pentax K-30.

Ich wollte mir auch erst eine Spiegelreflex kaufen, bin dann aber letztendlich bei einer Systemkamera
gelandet. Habe jetzt eine Lumix G5, weil mir auch die Videofunktion sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Oktober 2012)

die frage stell ich mir auch Nikon d5100 oder Canon EOS 600D

beide gut

Canon EOS 600D vs Nikon D5100 mid-range DSLR head to head - YouTube

der ist gut hier CANON ODER NIKON KAUFEN ? - YouTube


----------



## Skysnake (23. Oktober 2012)

Nimm die Kameras, die du im Auge hast auf jeden Fall in die Hand, und schau wie sie dir liegt!

Das ist so ziemlich mit das Wichtigste wie ich finde, denn wirklich schlecht sind die Kameras alle nicht!

Gerade die Größe einer Kamera kann aber darüber entscheiden, ob man gern mit ihr fotographiert, oder nicht. Ich z.B. hab SEHR große Hände. Alles unter ner D90 ging gar nicht. Daher ist Sie das am Ende auch geworden. Leute mit kleinen Händen kann das eventuell aber schon zu groß sein.

Überhaupt würde ich mir die D90 als gebraucht mal anschauen.

Du hast im Gegensatz zu den von dir genannten das zweite Einstellrad vorne, welches ich nicht mehr missen will und noch nen AF-Motor im Body, womit du auch ältere Objektive nutzen kannst, was einem auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt wirklich einen Vorteil verschaffen kann an echte schnäppchen zu kommen


----------



## der_yappi (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich schließe mich dem Comment von Sky voll an.
Hätte es fast 1:1 auch so geschrieben.
Anfassen und ausprobieren. Wie liegt sie ind er Hand? Wie ist die Bedienung? Komme ICH damit zurecht?

Und bei Nikon sollte man sich auch darüber im klaren sein:
Die kleinen Bodys haben keinen integrierten AF-Motor mehr im Gehäuse.
Dazu zählen die D40(x) / D60 / D3000 / D3100 / D3200 / D5000 / D5100.
Das heißt, das man für einen Autofokus ein dementsprechendes Objektiv benötigt das einen solchen AF-Motor hat.
Bei Nikon haben die Linsen AF-S im Namen, Sigma hat HSM in der Produktbezeichnung, Tamron nennt sie USD
Objektive ohne diese Bezeichnung können genutzt werden - allerdings liegt dann die Scharfstellung komplett beim Nutzer.

Die (gebrauchte) D80 eher die D90 sind mit dem "Problem" nicht behaftet.
Dort laufen alle AF-Objektive und bieten einen vollen Autofokus (durch den Antrieb IN der Kamera)

Die D90 gibt es bei vielen Händlern auch noch neu (als Kit oder nur den Body) - so zB bei Amazon.
Mein lokaler Händler hat die auch immer noch im Programm.

Ein Blick sollte man mMn auf jeden Fall mal werfen.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Oktober 2012)

@*der_yappi* ,was haltet ihr von der canon 600D? was gibts da zu sagen?? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4135-der_yappi.html


----------



## Skysnake (24. Oktober 2012)

Canon hat ne komische Menüführung und ne komische Ergonomie 

Ne, dazu gibts eigentlich nichts zu sagen, also mir würde spontan zumindest nichts einfallen. Wie der_Yappi und ich schon sagten, entscheidet bei Nikon<->Canon sehr stark der eigene Geschmack/Vorlieben.

Ich hatte alle "billigen" Canons in der Hand und hab nur gedacht BÄH!!!!!  Hat sich einfach nicht richtig angefühlt. Bei den kleinen Nikons wars etwas besser, wobei ich mich da auch nicht mit anfreunden konnte. Als ich die D90 in die Hand genommen habe, hat alles gepasst, die Finger sind auf anhieb da gelandet wo sie sollten usw usw. nenn es "Liebe auf den ersten Griff"  und dabei bin ich dann auch geblieben und habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Im gegenteil, ich bin gottes froh, das ich nicht eine der anderen genommen habe. Selbst WENN Sie technisch 10 mal besser gewesen wären, ich hätte damit weniger fotographiert, einfach weils immer komisch/anstrengend gewesen wäre, die Kamera in der Hand zu halten. Die D90 ist quasi ein Teil von mir . So bin ich jetzt in 1 1/2 Jahren auf knapp 10k Auslösungen und viele schöne Bilder gekommen. Nicht viel für viele, aber ich zieh auch nicht bewusst extra los um zu fotographieren. 

Bei jemand anderen kanns aber genau umgekehrt sein. Der hat das Gefühl bei ner mini Canon. Das muss man selbst entscheiden. Wenn kann man am Ende nur fragen, was man genau von der und der Kamera hält, und wo die Unterschiede liegen.

z.B. LIEBE ich das Gitternetz, das ich bei der D90 einblenden kann im Sucher!!!  Darauf will ich NIE mehr verzichten!

Das sind Kleinigkeiten, und manchem ist es UNGLAUBLICH wichtig, und dem nächsten scheis egal. So was muss man immer selbst entscheiden. Daher ist ein Gebrauchtkauf, wie ich! finde, gar nicht schlecht bei der ersten DSLR. Man hat halt den Wertverlust am Anfang schon weg, und kann zur not nach einiger Zeit die Kamera mit wenig Verlust abstoßen, wenn man merkt, das einen etwas total stört. Bei ner neuen Kamera tut man sich da eher schwer. Man weiß ja aber, wenn man noch nie ne DSLR hatte, was einem wichtig ist, und was nicht. Man kann sich halt nur möglichst viel Mühe geben. 

Ich hab glaub vor dem Kauf >50h Zeit investiert um die Frage für mich zu klären


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann halt direkt nur was zu Nikon sagen...
Canon hatte ich vor Jaaaaahren in der Hand.
Da stand ich vor der Wahl: Nikon D50 vs Canon EOS350D
Da siehst du schon wie lange das her ist. Und die Nikon lag MIR besser in der Hand und ICH fand die Menüführung für mich besser. Und sie kam mit dem Preis eher in mein Budget.
Das ist aber von Person zu Person anders. Darum ist der beste Tipp -> geh ins Fachgeschäft, probiers aus, nimm sie in die Hand und lass dich auch beraten.
Bei Fragen zu Canon: schreib doch einfach die Canonianer hier im Forum an. Wer eine hat, siehst du im dementsprechenden Thread -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...2-von-welchem-hersteller-ist-eure-kamera.html


----------



## TobiL (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit eine gebrauchte Nikon D7000 zu kaufen allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob der Preis angemessen ist.
Kurze Infos zur Kamera:

Nikon D7000
Gekauft am 02.02.2011
Garantie bis am 02.02.2013
17'000 Auslösungen

Batteriegriff
Nikor 35-105 3.5-4.5

679 Franken (vielleicht auch ein bischen weniger)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Angobt? Ist es ok, oder wäre es gescheiter eine neue Nikon D3100 oder D5100 zu kaufen?


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2012)

Das wären so etwa 570 oder 580€??
Knapp 17k Auslösungen in 1,5 Jahren ist schon ein Stück...
Aber wenn der (original?!) Batteriegriff dabei ist 
Ich bin da irgendwie zwischen der guten 7000er und den NEUEN kleineren Cams hin und hergerissen.

Die 7000er ist im Vergleich zu den kleinen 3000er und mittleren 5000ern schon ein gutes Teil.
Aber die 17k Auslösungen liegen mir da im Magen. Vor allem wenns, wie schon geschrieben, in nur anderthalb Jahren zustande kam.
Es ist aber auch so, dass zuerst der Fotograf, dann die Quali der Linse und zum Schluss der Body kommt

Meine pers. (und da lege ich die Betonung drauf!) Meinung würde in Richtung D5100 oder eher D90 tendieren.


Hast du alle Cams mal in de Hand gehabt?
Bei der D7000 die ich in der Hand hatte fand ich das Programmwahlrad komisch zu bedienen.
Außerdem ist mir dort der orig. Batteriegriff zu teuer (>190€), du kannst nur einen Akku in den BG packen, der andere verbleibt im normalen Akkuschacht (mMn ne total blöde Idee)


----------



## Rat Six (26. Oktober 2012)

Eine D7000 mit 17k Auslösungen ist noch nicht mal warm geschossen. Ausserdem ist es ein Zeichen, dass sie einwandfrei funktioniert und gerne benutzt wurde. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann ist der Verschluss für 150000 Auslösungen ausgelegt. Somit ist da noch reichlich Luft. Ich würde eine D7000 der D90 oder dem ganzen Kleinkram immer vorziehen. Sie ist in allen Bereichen überlegen.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2012)

Laut DSLR Forum ( http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=900169 ) ist die 7000er für 150k Auslösungen konstruiert.
Hatte gedacht es wären weniger...
Naja - wieder was gelernt.
Bin da auch eher von mir ausgegangen. Habe seit 2007 die D80 und hab die 20k an Auslösungen noch nicht geknackt...
Da kommen einem 17k Shots in anderthalb Jahren schon viel vor.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Oktober 2012)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Eine D7000 mit 17k Auslösungen ist noch nicht mal warm geschossen. Ausserdem ist es ein Zeichen, dass sie einwandfrei funktioniert und gerne benutzt wurde. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann ist der Verschluss für 150000 Auslösungen ausgelegt. Somit ist da noch reichlich Luft. Ich würde eine D7000 der D90 oder dem ganzen Kleinkram immer vorziehen. Sie ist in allen Bereichen überlegen.


 Naja, das finde ich jetzt schon etwas hart gesprochen. Die D7000 ist von 2010 und die D90 von 2008...

Klar das sich die Technik in der Zeit weiter entwickelt. Die D7000 kann halt alles etwas besser als die D90.

Etwas mehr MPixel, etwas weiterer ISO-Bereich, etwas schnellere Serienbildfunktion, 100% sucher statt 96% Sucher

Und dann halt doppelt so viele Messfelder, und eben 2 SD Kartenslots, wobei man auch SDXC Karten verwenden kann, was bei der D90 nicht geht. 

In meinen Augen also eine Evolution und keine Revolution. Nach 2 Jahren kann man das aber auch erwarten.

Einen wirklichen Sprung wird man wohl erst mit den FX-Kameras merken. Wenn ich mal nen neuen Body anschaffen sollte, wirds bei mir wohl auch nen FX werden. Die D90 ist schon recht weit oben angesiedelt bei den DX Kameras.

Nicht mehr bei den MPixeln usw, aber bei der Ausstattung, wie dem zweiten Wählrad vorne usw. Und es soll ja wenns was neues gibt immer ne Stufe nach oben gehen 

PS: D90 ist für 100k Auslösungen ausgelegt, gibt aber auch genug Kameras, die ohne Probleme 160k mit machen. Da sollte man sich also nicht unbedingt Sorgen machen. Die sind schon recht stabil.

Ich hab z.B. in 2 Jahren 10k Fotos gemacht, und ich fotographiere nicht wirklich arg viel. Die 17k sind also nicht wirklich sehr viel. Da hat jemandem einfach die Kamera gefallen


----------



## Rat Six (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja, was heißt hart gesprochen? Im Vergleich macht die D90 nun mal keinen Stich und schon alleine der AF ist Grund genug die D7000 zu wählen, wenn sie ins Budget passt. Ich ärgere mich selber damit immer wieder rum, der 11 Punkt AF der D90 ist einfach Murks. Vor allem bei Sport allgemein und besonders in Hallen habe ich den elendigen Kastraten AF an der D80 (D90 hat das selbe Modul) hassen gelernt.
Von der Bildqualität ist die D90 immer noch sehr gut und befriedigt bis auf High Iso alle Wünsche eines Hobbyfotografen. Ich selber hab noch die D80 und die D7000 wäre für mich kein Upgrade. Bei einem Neueinstieg wäre sie im DX Bereich, aber wohl meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Oktober 2012)

TobiL schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Möglichkeit eine gebrauchte Nikon D7000 zu kaufen allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob der Preis angemessen ist.
> Kurze Infos zur Kamera:
> 
> Nikon D7000
> ...



Ich hab mal im dslr-forum.de geschaut. Da geht der D7000 Body für unter 600€ weg. Eher so in die Richtung 500€. Da kannst du eh mal stöbern. Da wird SEHR viel angeboten. Hab meine D90 zusammen mit dem Sigma AF 70-300mm AF APO 1:4-5.6 Macro und dem Nikkor 28-80mm 1:3.5-5.6 AF D her. Und aktuell hab ich mir einen Twin1 ISR Intervallauslöser besorgt. Zum Intervallauslöser kann ich noch nichts sagen, da grad erst bezahlt, aber 50,-€<->22,-€ ist halt schon ein Wort.

Und aktuell schau ich noch nach nem SB700/SB800/SB900 sowie nem Tamron 60mm f2.0 Macro. 

Die Sachen haben oft eine gute bis sehr gute Qualität und sind halt deutlich günstiger als neu. Wenn man kein Problem damit hat, das es gebraucht ist, kann man da echt gute Angebote finden. Vorallem kann man eben mal schauen, ob es das Richtige für einen ist, da man den großen Wertverlust der Neuanschaffung ja schon weg hat. Man muss halt nur schauen, für welchen Preis die Sachen so weg gehen, und Verhandlungsgeschick haben. Dann gibts da auch echte Schnäppchen. 

Da machste dann auch nichts/nicht viel dran kaputt, wenn du das nach paar Wochen wieder verkaufst, weils doch nicht zur eigenen Arbeitsweise passt. Ist mir jetzt noch nicht passiert, aber wenn ich schau was ich noch so ca. für meine 2 Jahre alte D90 bekommen würde, dann muss ich sagen, habe ich nen richtig guten Schnapper gemacht 

EDIT:
Sport ist halt auch so ne Sache. Vor allem in der Halle. Da haste wirklich schnelle Bewegungen. Da muss das Objektiv UND der Body mit spielen, und ja, die D90 hat da so ihre Schwächen, aber das Anforderungsprofil hat auch nicht jeder. Für mich z.B. völlig egal. Bei mir ist es Landschaft, Architektur oder eben Macro/Produktfotographie. Das wars dann eigentlich auch. Da ist die Geschwindigkeit vom AF ziemlich Jacke wie Hose. Da stört es auch nicht, wenn man nen Fokus daneben geht.


----------



## TobiL (29. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Da ich ein sehr gutes Angebot für eine neue Nikon D7000 bekommen habe, habe ich nun die Nikon D7000 gekauft.

Nun habe ich noch eine weiter Frage:

Was für eine Speicherkarte soll ich kaufen?
Sind zwei besser als eine?
Wie hoch muss die Lese/Schreibgeschwindigkeit sein?


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin von Sandisk-Karten überzeugt.
Würde in Richtung 8 oder 16GB pro Karte kucken.
Class10 sollte sie schon haben
Sandisk gibt seine Karten auch mit MB/sec an.
Bei der D7000 würde ich die 30MB/sec Karte als Minimum nehmen.

Links kann ich dir heute abend posten wenn ich am PC schreibe...


----------



## Skysnake (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja, was heißt hier 30MB/s sollten es Minimum sein? Das reicht eigentlich locker für die Serienbildfunktion, wenns ne gescheite Karte, wie von SanDisk ist 

Ich hab z.B. Die SanDisk Extreme HD Video 8GB Class 10 30MB/s.

Gibt von der Karte irgendwie 2 Versionen, einmal als normale und einmal als Video. Soweit ich das herausfinden konnte, unterscheiden sich die Karten nur durch den Sticker drauf  Die Video ist aber oft billiger 

Die 16GB Version war neulich beim Saturn bei uns für 11€ im Angebot. Damit solltest du auch ne Richtschnur für den Preis haben.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2012)

Bei so ner Kamera würde ICH (und da liegt die Betonung drauf) halt nicht unter 30MB/sec gehen.
Einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein - bzw um mein Bauchgefühl zu beruhigen 

Meine Kriterien sind halt:


Sandisk
min. Class10
eher nach der MB/Sec kucken (30 oder 45)
lieber auf mehreren kleinen als nur eine große
Und da die Karten echt immer billiger werden würde ich 2x 8GB Karten nehmen.
Die 16GB Karte kriegst zwar auch hinterhergeschmissen, aberw enn die mal kaputt ist, sind alle Bilder weg und nicht nur ein Teil.
Darum laufen auch bei mir 2 Karten (zwar "nur" 4GB/Karte aber das langt wunderbar)

Amazon meint: KLICK MICH


----------



## TobiL (30. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort der_yappi.

Weisst du wie viele Fotos ich auf eine 16GB Karte bekomme?
Ich überlege mir momentan, ob ich zwei 16GB Karten kaufen soll. Damit ich auf der zweiten Karte immer gerade eine Sicherungskopie machen kann.

Ziemlich sicher wird es diese Karte:

San Disk SD 16GB Extreme HD-V

- Das perfekte Gleichgewicht zwischen Geschwindigkeit und 
   Zuverlässigkeit für HD-Video und schnellere Shot-to-Shot-Leistung. 
- Schreib-/Lesegeschwindikeit 45MB/s
- SD Speed Class 10, SDHC Standard
- Garantie 10 Jahre
- ca. 240 Minuten (HD)

Ist diese Karte eine gute Wahl?


----------



## der_yappi (30. Oktober 2012)

Kannst eig. net viel falsch machen wenn du...
a) auf einen Markenhersteller setzt
und
b) auf die Class achtest

Alles von dir gemacht - was oben drauf kommt ist Kür und keine Pflicht mehr.

Also alles im  Bereich


----------



## TobiL (2. November 2012)

So, die Karten sind gekauft und die Kamera ist nun Betriebsbereit.
Nun habe ich noch eine (hoffentlich letzte Frage).
Was für eine Tasche ist sinnvoll?
Momentan habe ich nur die Kamera mit einem 18-105 Objektiv.
Später werde ich aber sicher noch ein zweites Objektiv kaufen.
Als ich heute die Nikon CF-EU05 angeschaut habe, kam sie mir sehr klein vor.
Welche Tasche ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Uziflator (2. November 2012)

Hast Du Preisvorstellungen?


----------



## TobiL (2. November 2012)

Bis ca. 150 CHF oder 120 Euro.


----------



## Uziflator (2. November 2012)

Ich geh jetzt mal von Taschen aus, http://www.amazon.de/Kalahari-95100...XZBK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351849837&sr=8-2 , Fototasche Balade Bag 300 schwarz von Matin aus: Amazon.de: Elektronik , etwas drüber Retrospective 5 Slate Blue Cotton Canvas: Amazon.de: Elektronik  oder zB den Bag Finder by Lowepro nutzen


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2012)

Zu den von Uzi schon genannten -> Kuck dir mal die Taschen von Crumpler an.
Neben meinem Tamrac-Rucksack habe ich noch eine Crumpler Tasche wenn ich nur die Kamera mit max. 2 Linsen (+ evtl Blitz) mitnehmen will.
Meine gibts unter dem damaligen Namen (Daily) aber nicht mehr
Aus dem aktuellen Programm kommen meiner die _NewDelhi_ oder die _Cupcake_ am nähesten.
Gibts in diversen Größen.


----------



## Skysnake (2. November 2012)

Also ich hab diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden damit http://www.amazon.de/Lowepro-Nova-1...8PTC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351879381&sr=8-2

Du musst aber aufpassen. Das Bild bzgl dem Innenraum ist von der größeren 200 aw!!!

Bei mir past folgendes ins große Fach:
D90+Nikkor 28-80mm
Sigma 70-300mm
Ladegerät+Deckel für den Body und die Rückseite vom Nikkor

Damit ist das Ding aber auch wirklich voll.

Sprich nen Blitz usw. bekommste da nicht mehr dazu, es sei denn unter die Kamera. Die hab ich mit dem Objektiv dran hochkant gestellt.

Die 200 AW würde ich mich heute wohl auch eher kaufen als die 160aw. Ist aber ne sehr geschickte kleine Tasche, und wenn man mit zwei Objektiven auskommt auch voll auf ok. Wenn man das Sigma rauswirft passt ja auch nen Blitz dazu und eventuell sogar noch nen kurzer Objektiv wie das Nikkor 40mm Micro.


----------



## TobiL (5. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe mich nun für die Nova 180 aw entschieden.
Eine (hoffentlich letzte) Frage habe ich noch.
Ist es wichtig wie ich die Kamera in die Tasche packe? Mit dem Objektiv nach unten/oben?


----------



## Rat Six (5. November 2012)

Nein. Pack sie so rein, wie es für dich am angenehmsten ist und wie du sie am schnellsten wieder raus hast.


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2012)

So siehts aus. Pack halt alles so rein, das es "locker" und doch "fest" drin steckt. Es sollte halt kein Druck auf das Bajonett ausgeübt werden. Das kommt auf Dauer halt nicht so gut. Vor allem wenn einem mal was runter plümpseln sollte 

Wie immer halt: Es muss ohne "Gewalt" gehen


----------

